# Update on my 20 gallon



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

Ive had this tank for years,i did move around the rocks and what not.I also added some new fishes in there as my original platys and tetras are dying off slowly of old age.

My alkalinity is a little high,or so the Petco lady said.

Here is how it looks now :


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## fishyfriend1706 (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice!!!!! Cute fish too


----------



## fishpondcoating (Jan 18, 2017)

Wow! Just awesome. Thanks for sharing


----------

